# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  neon, open source deep learning framework, Intel Nervana, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Nervana

Home page - ai.intel.com/neon

github.com/nervanasystems/neon

----------

